# Family Pasta Meat Sauce Recipe



## yankee2bbq (Apr 4, 2020)

This is a family classic. Came from my Italian grandma. This is made the day before.(Over night in the fridge makes the sauce even better.) We usually make this with fresh tomatoes, however, canned diced tomatoes work just fine.  The sauce was in the crockpot for 8 hrs. Very simple meat ball recipe: 1 egg,  and 1 Cup Italian bread crumbs. This time I decided to brown them on my kettle using my homemade Vortex along with Italian sausage.  I added the meat into the crockpot at the last 2.5 hours of cook.  Pictures:


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 4, 2020)

We add dried Oregano and Basil from our garden.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks delcious , bet the  saucecis awesome!! Those meatballs are huge!! Love it.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks delcious , bet the  saucecis awesome!! Those meatballs are huge!! Love it.


Thanks for the like! And compliment!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 5, 2020)

Man that makes me want some spaghetti. Never made my own sauce. Care to give more of the recipe


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2020)

That is great looking! I wouldn't mind a plate of that even if it is 7 in the morning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2020)

I could eat that for breakfast right now!
Nicely done!
The meatballs look delicious!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 5, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Man that makes me want some spaghetti. Never made my own sauce. Care to give more of the recipe


Sure.  
14 oz beef broth (or 2 beef neck bones wrapped in cheese cloth)
28 oz diced tomatoes (or 5 fresh tomatoes)
29 oz tomato sauce
16 oz plus 6 oz tomato paste
1 tablespoon garlic powder(or 5 cloves fresh)
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons each dried basil and oregano 
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper


Steve H said:


> That is great looking! I wouldn't mind a plate of that even if it is 7 in the morning.


Thanks Steve!!


SmokinAl said:


> I could eat that for breakfast right now!
> Nicely done!
> The meatballs look delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks great sir. Made 2 pans of lasagna last nite with skme homemade sauce, should of cooked the italian sausage on the grill for the meat lasagna. The other one had leftover grilled veggies.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice work Yankee . Couple spoons of red sauce on some over easy eggs is a good breakfast .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 5, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Looks great sir. Made 2 pans of lasagna last nite with skme homemade sauce, should of cooked the italian sausage on the grill for the meat lasagna. The other one had leftover grilled veggies.


Thanks you! Appreciate it!


chopsaw said:


> Nice work Yankee . Couple spoons of red sauce on some over easy eggs is a good breakfast .


Thanks bud! Appreciate it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks real good yank!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks real good yank!


Thanks Jake!!


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 27, 2020)

Amazing recipe you shared. Tomatoes which you added are mouth watery. I commonly use sauces and sometimes tomatoes, but now i am planning to do some changes in my recipe.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 27, 2020)

Marian Starks said:


> Amazing recipe you shared. Tomatoes which you added are mouth watery. I commonly use sauces and sometimes tomatoes, but now i am planning to do some changes in my recipe.


Thanks! Try it!! You’ll love it!


----------

